# adjustable height multipurpose table



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am looking to build (or buy) an adjustable height multipurpose table that will take up little space that I can roll under the front rail of my table Jet Proshop TS. I'd like to also be able to use a benchtop router table or compound miter saw on it and am concerned about stability. Also I'd like to use it as outfeed support for large pieces on the TS. Multipurpose is key for me to make this work for my limited garage space. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

If you go to http://www.adjustabench.com you can look at an adjustable bench that I have seen at the woodworking shows before. It is very very cool, but expensive. It might be what your looking for though.
Nick


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use these*

Amazon.com: Stanley 11031 FatMax Telescopic Plastic Legs Sawhorse: Home Improvement
I use a pair of these on the table saw outfeed with a solid core door on top. To get the exact height I have a thin strip that I place on top under the door, about 1/4" if I recall. This is also my primary assembly bench for gluing and sanding. The adjustable feature works well, but I don't need it for this application. 
Think about using a riser block or spacer to get the proper height rather than having adjustable legs, it's a lot cheaper. A mobile bench would be good if that suits your needs. My stationary benches are made from 2 drawer legal size file and a solid core door on top. Good roller storage and very stable. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

nblumert said:


> If you go to http://www.adjustabench.com you can look at an adjustable bench that I have seen at the woodworking shows before. It is very very cool, but expensive. It might be what your looking for though.
> Nick


Very nice, but I already have a 24x72" maple top stationary bench. I really want something smaller that I can move around in the garage and store under the end of the table saw where the front rail sticks out to utilize that otherwise wasted space. About 24x36" would be good. I saw the following plan for a table. I don't know how stable it is, but I like the height adjuster. Seems like it would allow for quick and precise adjustments. I wonder how it works?

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020810/26157/Shop-Assembly-Table-Downloadable-Plan.aspx




woodnthings said:


> Amazon.com: Stanley 11031 FatMax Telescopic Plastic Legs Sawhorse: Home Improvement
> I use a pair of these on the table saw outfeed with a solid core door on top. To get the exact height I have a thin strip that I place on top under the door, about 1/4" if I recall. This is also my primary assembly bench for gluing and sanding. The adjustable feature works well, but I don't need it for this application.
> Think about using a riser block or spacer to get the proper height rather than having adjustable legs, it's a lot cheaper. A mobile bench would be good if that suits your needs. My stationary benches are made from 2 drawer legal size file and a solid core door on top. Good roller storage and very stable. :thumbsup: bill


I actually do own these and they are great! I guess I could devise a removable top for them. my main concern with this idea is making it sturdy and stable.


----------

